# Rudee Angler - Short Notice Private Tile Fish Charter



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

If anybody is interested in going Tile fishing out of VA Beach (Rudee Inlet) we are looking for some guys to join us. Departing Monday 5 Dec at 2am, returning approx 8 or9pm out of Virginia beach area partyboat. (Rudeee Angler)

Please contact charter POC at [email protected] if you are interested and please respond as soon as possible.

300 per person plus tip.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Posted by Tunafever from Noreast site Sorry guys trip isn't a go. Not enough commitments


----------

